# Oregon plant swap meet



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I've been talking to a few Oregonians here, Medred, minsc, Jeremy and others, about planning a get together for everyone to meet and trade plants and have a little fun!

I propose we meet at a restaurant of some kind, like a pizza joint, Sharis, Dennys, something like that right on I5, somewhere south of Portland between Portland and Salem. I know people in and around Portland, Oregon city, Beaverton, Newport, and Salem. I am sure there are others all over the place. Anybody would be welcome, even if anyone wanted to make the drive down from Washington. Then there is the GPAS people, the wetspot people...

I also propose we do it on a Saturday afternoon. None of this workday evening nonesense!

who would like to come? I'm thinking like the middle/end of September?

Lets hear from people! I have lots of plants to give away!


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

I'd be interested in coming if it's either the 20th or the 27th. I'll throw a link to this on the GPAS site also.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Sounds good! I probably won't be able to bring any erios for you Robert, but I should have some fun stuff


----------



## bacod253 (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm game.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Thats ok, hehe, I'd probably kill them anyway! I finally figured out who MedRed was. He's been a customer and I didn't even realize it! I would love to get every plant nut in Oregon together in one room! Dave whats his name with the british accent that has worked on and off at the Wet spot for years... GPAS people, people from all over Oregon... Planted tank people, APC people... Portland people, Salem people. There is a lot more than you think! I've had some level of contact with most all of them for the last 8 years...

Anybody know a good place to meet off of I5?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey I forgot about Eugene people! Eric from Liquid Sunshine! I'll have to give him a call!


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

IM SO THEIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hey we need a NW plant club!


----------



## Logan's Daddy (May 3, 2008)

I'd be down for that, I'd suggest the town of Wilsonville as a fairly central location that is large enough to have a few decent places to meet.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

After looking at my calendar, I vote against the 27th, as I have a previous arrangement.
Any other weekend is fine.

I'll be more than happy to drive anyone out from Portland that wants or needs a ride.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Wilsonville is fine with me, any objection? Any idea what place in Wilsonville?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

That sounds like fun! Either weekend would be good for me. That's also enough time to let my plants grow out again after my list trim so I'll have something to bring.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Well on my way to the airport today I saw there is a Dennys right on I5 at the Wilsonville exit. Does anyone know if a place like Dennys would charge a fee for reserving a portion of their dinning area? I know some of them have a banquet room


----------



## White Worm (Jul 13, 2007)

Sounds good.


----------



## E-cubed (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey, I'm an oldie and a newbie at the same time. I am in fact a new customer of yours Robert, and I would love to come. I live in inner SE Portland.

Earl


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Welcome to APC Earl!


----------



## E-cubed (Aug 7, 2008)

Robert Hudson said:


> Welcome to APC Earl!


Very glad to talk to you today Robert. We will meet face to face soon.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Jeremy suggested to me we meet at the Round table pizza in West Linn. He says they have a banquet room that is free if you reserve it. Sounds fine by me. I don't know where West Linn is exactly, but it can't be that far! 

I also got an email from a board member at GPAS, (Greater Portland Aquarium Society) who said they would like to be involved in this, help promote it, whatever. So I am thinking maybe we should move the date a little later to give more time to get the word out. Maybe the second week in October?

Also, January is my ten year anniversary of when I started my business, WEB site. I was thinking of having an open house in January. I ought to have the place clean by then!

Any comments, suggestions, requests?


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

First and second weeks in October are out for me, Last two weeks would work. 

Nice to see GPAS showing interest. 

Brian


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I guess we could do it the third saturday in October. I don't want to make it to close to the November holidays. Jeremy, can you change the reservation at Round table?

So, October 18th at Round table pizza, West Linn 1 oclock. I will put it up on my WEB site, It will be put up on the GPAS WEB site, and I will announce it on my email subscription list. I think I just might be able to arrange to have a CO2 regulator raffled off too!


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Sweet, I can make that date. Looking forward to it. Any ideas on a format? Just bring what you can spare?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Can someone post an address so I can Mapquest how to get there?


----------



## E-cubed (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, I can make it that day, but as a person just starting the hobby again after a 20 absence, I don't have anything to trade.  But it will be nice to meet new friends. :yo:


----------



## E-cubed (Aug 7, 2008)

cs_gardener said:


> Can someone post an address so I can Mapquest how to get there?


I believe this is the correct location.

19121 Willamette Drive
West Linn, OR 97068

Mapquest did not give me a map, but Google maps did. It looks to be on the road heading south along the river from Lake Oswego between Lake Oswego and I-205.

Earl


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm just thinking we will have a table for everyones contribution and then everyone can take what they want, (within reason, leave enough for everyone!) Other than that, I am open to suggestions. 

Catherine, you can ride with me if you want. 

I will bring a roll of plastic bags. I don't know of anything else we need...

Come hungry! It would be rather embarrasing if nobody ordered anything!


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

I want to come! My aquarium is in a half-life state right now, but I can bring a few java ferns, Sag.Subulata and MTS. 

E-cubed, don't feel bad! I was thinking about not going because my plants are common and ugly, but everyone on APC has been kind and helpful, and finally being able to meet a few of the people who have helped so much will mean a lot! It will be cool to meet some fellow NWsters


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Thats the spirit!

Round table pizza
October the 18th at 1pm.

their addrease is 
19121 Willamette Drive (HWY 43)
West Linn, OR 97068
http://maps.google.com/maps?source=i...-8&sa=N&tab=wl
taking exit 8 off the I205 and head North towards Lake Oswego. Its in the Bales parking lot towards the right in back as your facing the market.

So who is definitly coming?


----------



## Logan's Daddy (May 3, 2008)

I'll be there!


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

Here is a repaired link for the West Linn Roundtable.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...033&spn=0.008077,0.019183&t=h&z=16&iwloc=addr


----------



## Danielle (Jan 26, 2008)

I'll try to be there! I've got a 4x4inch mass of lobelia cardinalis that I don't want anymore. I'll bring it


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

I'll be there. I should have some nice stems to give away.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Cool.cool, cool! I think there is 4 or 5 more people from the plantedtank.net forum who said they are coming, including a couple people from Washington. I am hoping anywhere from 12 to 25 people may show up.

Should we have a sign in sheet so if we want to do this again we can mail out invites? should we have name tags? [smilie=r:

Rex has seemed to have fallen off the face of the earth...


----------



## Logan's Daddy (May 3, 2008)

Definitely name tags, with screen names and real names....

GOD we're gonna look like dorks!


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm going! Just remember a herd of nerds is cooler than a one.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey Robert i ran into David at the Wet Spot a couple of days ago, He cleans and maintains the planted display tanks in front, at least i saw him redoing the one in the upper left corner, so he does kinda work their. He says he will be their i gave him one of my business cards with my phone number and the date and place. Super nice guy he helped me with one of my plants i traded in, that i had the wrong name for. We talked for quite awhile he is going to the AGA meet, If anyone else who reads this is also going i would like to state now for the record....... I HATE YOU! And the first Oregon aquatic plant swap meet is going to be so much better! especially with that list of people in the September news flash LOL


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm planning on going. Name tags would be helpful, I can live with looking dorky.  

I plan to bring a baby Kleiner bar sword (several leaves but only about 3-4" tall), lots of Crypt spiralis, some Anubias nana petite, and whatever ferns and stems are overstepping their bounds when it's time for the plant swap. Oh, I'll also bring red-floater and frogbit.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

That is cool Jeremy! I'm glad he is coming. He is a nice guy.

I guess we are all nerds... except Earl... he drives this cool little sports car and looks like Colonel Sanders!


----------



## E-cubed (Aug 7, 2008)

Robert Hudson said:


> That is cool Jeremy! I'm glad he is coming. He is a nice guy.
> 
> I guess we are all nerds... except Earl... he drives this cool little sports car and looks like Colonel Sanders!


hey, watch it! I resemble that remark!

:supz:

And I have met David there too, and I know he has one plant I must have. Some sort of Nymphaea with green leaves blotched with red and with darker maroon or brown spots. Nobody there can tell me the species, but it is a thing of beauty!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I sifted thru my customer mailing lable database and pulled out 27 names and addresses of Oregon customers from the last two years, excluding people here, and including Rex, and I will mail out invites to these people. I am not sure how up to date the addresses are.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

E-cubed said:


> hey, watch it! I resemble that remark!
> 
> :supz:
> 
> And I have met David there too, and I know he has one plant I must have. Some sort of Nymphaea with green leaves blotched with red and with darker maroon or brown spots. Nobody there can tell me the species, but it is a thing of beauty!


Micranthra, and yes, they look great!


----------



## E-cubed (Aug 7, 2008)

Minsc said:


> Micranthra, and yes, they look great!


*That's it! :faint: I want one.*


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

I hope we have big tables, I have 13 pieces of driftwood to unload!:flame:


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

LOL last time i was their they had a lot of tables in the meeting room, it's been awhile and now i moved so i cant walk across the street and check but i think we will be set for you to unload LOL.


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

I hope we have big tables and that a few people have big aquariums...8-[


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I don't know if they would want us putting that on their tables. I'm bringing one folding table. I don't know if you really want to bring that much wood. There may not be that many people who would want it! Bring it in a box.


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

I will bring it in a box :ninja:! As long as someone takes a piece, I'm happy.


----------



## Zenzi (Sep 25, 2008)

What is the date? Are newbies welcome? I don't have any plants to share yet. 

Zerozax, the driftwood looks nice!


----------



## Logan's Daddy (May 3, 2008)

zer0zax said:


> I hope we have big tables and that a few people have big aquariums...8-[


I'm starting a 75 soon (still building the stand right now) but I would like to take this opportunity RIGHT NOW to call DIBS on the piece of wood in the upper left of the photo, just below the bottle!

I don't have a lot to trade (probably some basic plant trimmings, Ludwiga repens, Wisteria, One BIG AMAZON SWORD, rotala, chain sword) just let me know what you want!!!


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

Zenzi: All you are required to bring is yourself! Robert set up this swap so we can meet local plant people and relax! The only plants I'm bringing are some small ugly ones that no one will want, but I am really looking forward to meeting real-live plant people! The only plant people I know right now are digital. The date/location is posted earlier in this thread. 

Logan's Daddy: It's yours! Don't worry about trading anything, I am running out of room so I really do have to get rid of this driftwood. Whatever anyone doesn't want will be tossed in the woods, that way I can get more driftwood when I go "fishing"


----------



## E-cubed (Aug 7, 2008)

Zenzi said:


> What is the date? Are newbies welcome? I don't have any plants to share yet.
> 
> Zerozax, the driftwood looks nice!


I don't have anything to bring either as a newbie... and not much room for more plants unless I set up a new tank. However, if anyone had a single small Nymphaea micantha ray: , I have room for that one saved... I really just want to meet some people and have a slice or two of pizza :hungry: and a beer :drinkers: .


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Robert Hudson said:


> I guess we could do it the third saturday in October. I don't want to make it to close to the November holidays. Jeremy, can you change the reservation at Round table?
> 
> So, October 18th at Round table pizza, West Linn 1 oclock. I will put it up on my WEB site, It will be put up on the GPAS WEB site, and I will announce it on my email subscription list. I think I just might be able to arrange to have a CO2 regulator raffled off too!


For those who missed the date/time and don't want to search for it.

I've started stockpiling trimmings in a spare tank so I'll have something to bring. Mostly Ludwigia arcuata and repens, Bacopa australis, and Myriophyllum mattogrossense right now. I'll wait til we're closer to the swap to thin out my ferns and Anubias petite. I'm also eying a large clump of Crypt spiralis as something to take, it's going to be a huge pain (and mess) to get it out of the tank though.

That is some nice driftwood zer0zax. I don't really need any but some of those pieces are very tempting. I really like the look of the one in the very back to the right of the bottle. I'd have to totally redo a tank in order to fit it in though.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Newbies are welcome but you have to buy everyone pizza! artyman:

An announcement is being posted on the Seattle aquarium society WEB site. It will be interesting to see if any die hard hobbyists are willing to make the 4 or 5 hour drive from Seattle!


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 26, 2005)

I knew I shouldn't have opened this thread. I knew it, I knew it, I knew it. I'd like to come, but not sure I'll make it.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Do try to come, the more the merrier!


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

This is going to be fun, since zer0zax has the driftwood covered I'll leave mine home, I have a bunch of small stumps I drug home. I will be bringing a bunch of ammania bonsai, Dwarf hairgrass, a little Downoi, hygrophilia sp. low grow, limnophila aromatica, I have a ton of java fern if anybody is interested. and what ever else I can dig up. Sounds like we will have a good selection to pick from.

I also will throw in a folding table in case we need it.

Brian


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

Bpimm: you could at least bring me *MY* stumps that I have been looking for! :fencing:
Well, on second thought I'm to good for your stumps anyway...[smilie=l: I am planning a paludarium that will have no driftwood, only bonsai trees, so only living driftwood for me


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Its getting close! Next saturday! Here is a newsflash, Wetspot told me they are bringing Cal aqua C02 glassware to the trading table!

How about a roll call? whos coming?


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

I will be bringing small amounts of Tonina fluviatilis, Polygonum sp. 'ruby', Rotala wallichii and nanjenshan, Ludwigia ovalis, xmas moss, something that may or may not be crassula helmsii, and yes, I should have a couple erio minis and maybe a plug of UG.

If I could make a request: if anyone has a few cherry shrimp they can spare, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

oooow, ahhhhh :surprised


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm starting to get more fidgety with anticipation as the days dwindle down! Robert's hooking me up by bringing my plant order so I can save on shipping, plus I can't wait to take some notes on how you guys deal with our soft water. Harden the water a little, or just dechlor and throw it in? I'm bringing a notepad and pen, and will be asking tons of questions...if you see me coming, *RUN*!!


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

I'll be there, don't know for sure yet what I'm bringing. Probably Dwarf Hairgrass, Anubias nana, Downoi, Hygrophilia low grow, Ammania Bonsai, Java Fern, Marsalia minutia, Maybe some Limnophila Aromatica, Rotala wallichii and anything else I come across.

Brian


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm coming and I'm totally antsy waiting for it to be time to come. I'll be cleaning/pruning my tanks this week and will bring whatever excess I have. I have at least 10 crypt spiralis plants, Myriophyllum mattograssense, Bacopa australis, Ludwigia arcuata, L repens, a good size Kleiner bar that's taking up too much room in my 29, Ranunculus inundates, and whatever ferns and other stems are taking up too much space. Is anyone interested in floaters? I have red-root floater & frogbit I can bring.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

I can't wait for this! After my move my plants are a little on the stressed side but im going to bring some hygros and a ton of blyxia J. i think and what ever else i can trim! And i know this is a plant meet but i have a billion snails if anyone wants some mts and a little bit of red rams. I had hoped to have some erio mini but the flowers are still just flowers =0(


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

*DIBS* on some Frogbit!


----------



## Logan's Daddy (May 3, 2008)

oregon aqua said:


> I can't wait for this! After my move my plants are a little on the stressed side but im going to bring some hygros and a ton of blyxia J. i think and what ever else i can trim! And i know this is a plant meet but i have a billion snails if anyone wants some mts and a little bit of red rams. I had hoped to have some erio mini but the flowers are still just flowers =0(


I could definitely use some mts!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I'd like some ramshorn snails. I lost the last of mine a while back between the hunting of my loaches and bettas. Now I have a couple of safe tanks they should do well in.

I have plenty of frogbit to share, zer0zax, so no worries there.

I trimmed my 29 last night and I have over 50 nodes of Ranunculus so I hope someone is interested in it. Also trimmed several nice pieces of Anubias nana petite and got the Kleiner bar out (soil substrate but very little mess thankfully). Darn sword had recently doubled in height to about 10" tall after being 5" tall for over a year. One tank down, six to go.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Dibs on some of the Ranunculus!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Catherine, you might have to split that plant up into smaller portions to accomadate everyone! [smilie=l:

[QUOTE]I will bring it in a box ! As long as someone takes a piece, I'm happy.[/QUOTE]

from the sound of it I think your wood may go fast!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

You said you were bringing extra bags, didn't you Robert? If more than one person wants a specific plant we can divide it there.


----------



## E-cubed (Aug 7, 2008)

Well dang...

I am volunteering Saturday afternoon and can't make it. And I wanted a piece of driftwood being offered too. I really don't need any more plants (well, maybe one) but I was looking forward to meeting all you folks there. Sort of sad...


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

We will miss you E-cubed, that stinks! Don't feel bad though, I have a good feeling this won't be the only plant swap! I still go fishing a lot, and more drift wood will definitely accumulate. I will start looking for the smaller detailed pieces though, no more plain logs. When the next plant swap comes around, I will hook you up for sure!


----------



## E-cubed (Aug 7, 2008)

zer0zax said:


> We will miss you E-cubed, that stinks! Don't feel bad though, I have a good feeling this won't be the only plant swap! I still go fishing a lot, and more drift wood will definitely accumulate. I will start looking for the smaller detailed pieces though, no more plain logs. When the next plant swap comes around, I will hook you up for sure!


At least I am volunteering for a good cause... beer!


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

E-cubed said:


> At least I am volunteering for a good cause... beer!


artyman:ound:


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Grrrrrrr, I've been fighting a cold since Sunday evening and it's showing no sign of abating. I really hoped it would be letting up by now since I've been looking forward to the swap for so long. I may have to send my plants to the meet with Robert. 

Anyone have a good remedy for a common head cold? Y'know, runny nose, stuffy head, occasionally sneezing fits and generally feeling lousy. The cold pills I've been using aren't working very well at keeping my runny nose under control and it's driving me crazy. Nyquill is great, but it renders me unconscious so I can only take it at night. Of course I don't know that it actually clears my symptoms, but I'm not awake so I don't care.


----------



## Logan's Daddy (May 3, 2008)

cs_gardener said:


> Anyone have a good remedy for a common head cold? Y'know, runny nose, stuffy head, occasionally sneezing fits and generally feeling lousy.


Tylenol Cold pills - not generics, tylenol by name, along with zicam (pills or swabs) works everytime.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks, I'll give 'em a try. I really jinxed myself last week, I said I'd been lucky and managed to avoid colds for years - figures, right? I should have kept my mouth shut.

The meds I had sitting around when I went looking in my cupboard had expired in 2006 and they don't make the ones I used anymore. It's totally futile to try and make a reasoned selection standing in the isle of a store when you feel rotten.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Big glass of hot Grand marnia followed by sleep.

I'm fighting to get over the same thing, still have a lingering cough.
Wouldn't bother me if you came with a cold.

You might try Vicks Dayquill, it seems to work for me and I'm not a Zombie when I take it.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I'd feel better about going if I could get my #)*& nose to stop dripping. I don't feel bad about being at work since nearly everyone here also have this bug. I've been sleeping as much as I can and did I started feeling more energetic yesterday. What did I do with the sudden energy? I trimmed a bunch more plants for the plant swap.  

I think Dayquill did make me drowsy. I know I've tried it before and something about it didn't work for me. It's been too long though I can't remember . . .


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

OK, now I am depressed... I'm going to be the only person from Salem! 

Try chicken soup and tequilla! 

Wouldn't bother me if you came with a cold either!

Red Bull has wings...


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

I just got over that same stuffy head/cold thing, I don't care if you come with a cold. I remember feeling like total crap when I had it, not fun at all! No one cares if you have to blow your nose a lot either, just part of being human. Hopefully you can make it, but don't stress if you can't! Hurry up and get well


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

So, just to let everyone know, the plants I am bringing are from a tank where a fish is showing signs of a protazoan parasite. This has been going on for weeks, I have medicated the tank repeatedly with both Ich Attack and Maracide, and still the one single fish has recurring spots, whereas the other 30+ fish are unaffected.

I seriously doubt that the parasite will be spread through the plants, but I will be clearly marking all my plants in case people want to quarantine, rinse, dip or otherwise treat my plants before introducing them to a tank with fish.


----------



## Logan's Daddy (May 3, 2008)

I hope somebody has a BIG tank, I just pulled up one of the swords from my signature tank below and it is beautiful, but it is also about 20" tall....

I'll also have a couple of stems of rotala, ludwiga repens, and 7 or 8 plantlets of the narrow leaf chainsword from my foreground.

I have to work in the morning, but will be off by 12:30 and according to google maps drivetime I should be there right on time! 

See you all there!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Big thanks to all who came. It was a lot of fun meeting everyone and getting some cool plants. We actually had tons of plants!

To all those who didn't make it, you really missed out! Good pizza too! There seems to be enough interest to do this again, perhaps after the holidays in January.


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

I would also like to thank everyone for giving me a tank full of plants!! Very cool meeting all of you! Logan's Daddy, Jeremy, MedRed, you guys are cool as hell! Bpimm, Your welcome to come on my side of the river anytime (but only keep driftwood from your side)! Minsc, you just about started a riot with those erio minis! Catherine, I hope you get better soon, thank you for the frogbit! 

I feel a little guilty though...I took a box of ugly plants/wood and came home with a box of gold! Hopefully see you guys again soon!

Thanks to Robert again for setting this up!

Chris aka 'That guy' :fear:


----------



## Logan's Daddy (May 3, 2008)

That was fun!

A big thanks to Robert for setting this up!
And another thanks to him and the folks at the Wet Spot for the awesome regulator, I almost felt guilty taking any plants after that kind of raffle prize, but there were plenty of plants to go around so I didn't feel too bad. 

It was great to put faces and real names to all of you and I really hope to get together again soon!

Thanks again to zerozax for the AWESOME driftwood, it's gonna look great.

You're all a bunch of real great guys (and gals) and I'm glad to have met all of you!


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

zer0zax said:


> I feel a little guilty though...I took a box of ugly plants/wood and came home with a box of gold! Hopefully see you guys again soon!


Don't feel bad, everyone gave what they wanted, and everyone got some great plants in return!

I was serious about going out and searching for driftwood and plants with you, or anyone else interested in tromping through the mud... just name a time and place.

The event was a lot of fun, I'm still eating the pizza right now! Next time I'll try to bring enough erio minis and Tonina fluviatilis lotus flower for everyone to try it in their tank.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

So, it seems it is high time for a Portland/Oregon planted tank group to be formed. Let's get something started!


----------



## Logan's Daddy (May 3, 2008)

Minsc said:


> So, it seems it is high time for a Portland/Oregon planted tank group to be formed. Let's get something started!


JustOregonPlantedAquariums

Jopa!

lol


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Had a lot of fun, great to put faces to names. Thanks Robert for getting the ball rolling. I'm all for a Portland/Oregon planted tank group if you will allow those of us from north of the river. Promise I won't steal any driftwood.:slywink:


----------



## MedRed (Jun 3, 2008)

What a great time! There's something to be said when you can have such desirable plants and there's more than enough for everyone! I can only imagine what it'd have been like if we had another 10 people. I'm with you Minsc! Let's get something going! I'd love to get together once a quarter.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I wish we had a larger turnout, and I was a bit disappointed certain people didn't come, but this sort of thing is always hit and miss. I think we could do it again in January.


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

I am setting up a 50gal paludarium right now for the sole purpose of growing plants out. Nothing fancy, but I have a roll of screen to make a moss drip wall and all the moss I got should grow quick emersed. I plan to use several small screen squares to keep moss sp. separate. Hopefully I will have some nice portions to bring for the next swap, but I get the feeling I should leave the java moss at home!

Minsc- I won't get out to tromp through the mud until next year, but we will definitely set something up! My brother and I go to Chinook Landing in Fairview to fish a lot, and that is where I see a lot of hopeful marginal plants that might work. I've failed at growing them submersed so far, but I have extreme low light and no co2, so who knows what could happen if they were put in a high tech tank!

I would also like to set up a trip to Eagle creek if you or anyone else is down for that. Tons of moss that gets flooded, might survive submersed. This is where I found my favorite driftwood that Logan's Daddy got (the smaller piece), tons of this wood is submerged, worn down and heavy, plus it shouldn't leach any tannins. This wood is unquestionable and won't turn to mush! Shorts and a pair of cheap shoes are required for this trip, but you only have to wade knee deep. We have a while to plan this out, it takes 30 minutes to drive from Gresham to Eagle creek, so that would be a long trip for a lot of you guys

*J.O.P.A.* sounds good! Since we have so many trees in the NW, I guess it wouldn't hurt if Bpimm took a couple of pieces from OUR side of the river...


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm down for the Eagle creek trip, I can even share some of the wood from the north. [smilie=l:

Robert, January sounds good, Tanks should need trimming after the holidays.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm sorry I missed the meeting. After Robert picked up my plants I ended up sleeping for over 3 hours so I guess it was for the best I didn't come. It helped though as I'm finally feeling more or less human. 

I'm definitely interested in attending a future meet. Mid to late January would be good. Everything should be pretty overgrown after the hectic holiday season.

BTW, how many people ended up going Saturday?


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 3, 2008)

It was great to put some faces with the names. 
I hope to see you all again plus all of the people who missed out at next time.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm glad you made it Jason. You gotta come back and join us again!

Including me and three people from the WET spot, and not including kids and significant others, there were 13 people there. Nobody from Salem, Eugene, or north of Washougal, and only one person from GPAS.


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

Does anyone want 4 Dwarf Puffers? I like MTS snails, but only 5 out of 50 might survive, and I want the MTS for my substrate. All other snails/eggs are gone in 2 weeks. Great for eliminating snails, these guys don't pick on tetras or other fish, but any shrimp or snail is fair game. They even ate my apple snail bit by bit...out:

These guys have got to go, let me know if you want them and I will bring them to the next swap, or else I will trade them in for magical beans at the LFS.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

JOPA sounds pretty good, anyone from Washington can just lie about where they live[smilie=l:

zer0zax, I'm not going to have any time until next year either, but I would definitely enjoy any sort of wilderness excursions.

About the puffers, have you had them in community tanks? I would love to see my snails die, but I don't want any fish to get hurt.
Do you think they would attack full grown amanos?


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

The puffers are in a community tank, and I have kept them with tetras and gouramis and they left them alone. When I first added my fan shrimp (atyopsis sp.) the puffers went straight for it, but the shrimp batted one with his antenna and another with a flick of his tail. Those two puffers went flying like baseballs and none of them look at the shrimp anymore, that was a year and a half ago and they are all in the same tank still. Long story short, the fan shrimp is 4" long and I would not bet on the amanos living long. 

I will print out a couple of maps for possible trips and bring them to the next swap, Chinook Landing is right on the Columbia but the driftwood sucks, probably not worth organizing a trip for that spot. Eagle creek is worth it, but it will take up half of a day. One of these days I will have to take a look at Swift creek, I saw Bpimm's eyes light up when he was talking about it, so it must be good! If I make it to the north side of the river I will look, but I won't take any driftwood until people aren't looking at me taking the driftwood...I hope that makes sense


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Swift creek reservoir catches everything coming off the south side of Mt. St. Helens, The Forrest service contracts someone to clean out the reservoir every year. I don't know what they do with the wood, maybe pulp, but last year the pile was probably 40' tall and 60-70 feet across. once they have it in a pile you can't touch it but there is still plenty on the shores, I have found nice stuff around the camp ground. Most of the good stuff comes out of the many nooks and crannies down the edge of the lake. Maybe next spring we can make a trek up there with the boat.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Zer0zax, I'm interested in the puffers. Somehow I've gotten pond snails and they're driving me crazy. With 7 tanks and at least 4 of them with pond snails I have a good bit of cleanup needed. I should also be able to find the puffers a long term home.

I don't suppose there's anyone interested in kribs? I have at least a dozen that are 1+" long. Some look like they're close to maturity and others are definitely still juvies. 

Has a date for the next swap been set yet?


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

Bpimm- sounds good, I'm up for a trip in your boat (just don't laugh if I fall in)[smilie=l:

yikesjason- it was nice meeting you to! Were you with the Wetspot or the guy on the OTHER side of the room? I was amazed at all of the co2 stuff Wetspot gave away, and I really appreciate the potatoes and apples that one guy brought, they got eaten quick! I am horrible with names, half the time I don't even remember my own

cs gardener- Sounds like you need a couple of puffers! If Minsc still wants some I could always split them up! Honestly only one is needed per aquarium, and in a month's time snails have to be added to the aquarium so the puffers can sharpen their beaks on the snail shells. Having a separate aquarium to grow snails works good for me, I bait snails from that aquarium and feed puffers in my snail free aquarium. You can tell when the snails are almost gone because there won't be any more adults and the puffers will all hover around the remaining egg sacs waiting for the last hatch. 

Thanks for your offer on the kribs, they are awesome fish! I don't have any room right now, but I feel multiple-multi tank syndrome setting in! You people are absolutely no help at all. Being able to share and trade whatever excess you have on hand is awesome and it makes the hobby a lot more fun! We really do need to set up a club, the plant swap was everything I hoped for, everyone was chill and and got to share experiences, just be yourself and no one will put you (or your crazy ideas) down (and lots of plants)! 

OK...done hogging thread for 5 minutes....8-[


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

These are the pea size, green freshwater puffers right? I used to keep them. They don't bite thru the shell like their larger cousins. They actually suck the snail out of their shell! They prefer small snails, babies, and eggs. They do a good job at irradicating. They like to be in groups and sort of school, very much unlike their larger cousins who tear each other apart. If its one of the larger species, then I would keep them separate.

I would take them if nobody else wanted them, but it sounds like you got takers!



> JOPA sounds pretty good, anyone from Washington can just lie about where they live


Oh common, we can do better than that! If we are going to form a club, I suggest we don't invite the wet spot people again. I could be wrong, but I don't think they are really plant hobbyists themselves, and this was billed as more of an "event" which is why I think they came. They probably expected more people. Maybe that woman is into it, but I don't think Steve is, and I still can't figure out who that guy was that came with them! Am I being wierd, or do you understand what I am talking about?


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

Well its been 5 minutes...can I post now?
Yes these are pea puffers, they do school around a bit but they nip at each other once in awhile to, so they do like a little space. That's the only nipping I've seen though, just between themselves like they are playing tag and then they will go right back to inspecting every surface for food. All of my empty snail shells are whole, no bite marks, but I read online that the puffers need to sharpen their beaks on snail shells or else the beaks will grow to long and they can starve. I don't know how true that is or why they wouldn't use a small piece of gravel for their beaks, but better safe than sorry!

I think the Wetspot enjoyed the whole thing, Marci was excited about her new tank! I think we could arrange something for you guys who brought a lot of plants. All of the excess plants that no one had room for went to the Wetspot, better than going to the compost pile. We should setup a deal with the Wetspot for store credit if they would like to come back, any excess plants will be given to them and the donors will get a receipt with store credit on the spot. It would be convenient for both parties and done all at one place and one time, no extra trips involved.

Thanks for hooking me up Robert! I can't wait to get my package!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Well I can take excess plants too! Thats not a problem. In fact I can take them in trade, or pay cash, whatever... Catherine has traded lots of plants with me! If we start going to peoples homes and having a more intimate atmosphere, or a study group, discussion, that sort of thing, I thought those guys would feel out of place. I could be wrong, it doesn't really matter.

I am glad I didn't bring plants though, we really didn't need them.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Zer0zax, if Catherine can provide a good home for the fish, they should go to her. If I remember correctly, they enjoy being in groups, and might be happiest if they aren't split apart. If I decide I want some, I'll just buy them I think I'll probably try to track down some assassin snails for this particular tank though.

Robert, I was under the impression all the plants that Marci and Steve were taking were either for their own personal tanks, or for the display tanks at the store, and not to be resold. I will be going there either tomorrow or friday, so we shall see...
At any rate, I thought they were enjoying themselves, and as long as they are interested in learning about planted tanks I see no reason to exclude anyone. The third person was an employee of theirs, who is one of the more knowledgeable plant people at the store. I'm pretty sure he came because he wanted to be there! If I'm not mistaken he is the yikesjason that just posted, but I could be wrong... we need some clarification here


----------



## Logan's Daddy (May 3, 2008)

Oh come on Robert, you don't like JOPA!

I was half kidding when I posted that by the way, notice the lol directly afterward on the original post....

on that note how about PANS

(Planted Aquarium Nerd Society) 

or NWPCASFPWPT

North West Pacific Coast Aquarium Society For People With Planted Tanks.....

OK, it's really late, and I think I look silly enough for one night.


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

Robert- I am also sure that the plants the Wetspot people raised their hands for were for their own personal tanks or else the store display tanks. Whatever plants that no one raised their hand for were given to them and probably sold, and I felt it was pretty clear. The main problem is we just don't have enough aquariums! 

I know I didn't contribute many plants at all, but I don't mind sharing plants with people from the Wetspot, they are hobbyists to. As far as the leftover plants, maybe the contributors could get a discount from them or something. I don't care about trying to make a buck or trying to see what kind of deal I could get, I just enjoy the hobby and meeting fellow hobbyists. Any plants or items swapped are just the frosting on the cake. They already lost any possible profit by giving all of that co2 equipment away, I think they would be just as excited as we are about having an Oregon/Canadi...er...Washington aquarium club.

MinsC- You read my mind! I have been eyeballing those assassin snails to!

Logan's Daddy- You might have been joking, but I get the feeling were not! 
NWPCASFPWPTORWHATEVERWOOTWOOT!


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 3, 2008)

I am the one who brought the potatoes and apples. I think that will pretty well define who I am in the minds of all who attended.


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

Yikesjason- I really do appreciate you sharing the potatoes and apples, I like food! Don't feel bad if your remembered as Apple Man, at least your not That Guy! See you at the next swap![smilie=l:


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Oh yeah, the apple and potato guy
Those were fantastic apples by the way, thanks!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I have no problem with the Wet spot, everything is cool, I just wish more hobbyists were there, and I guess that sounds wierd coming from me! I don't even care if they sell the plants, thats not the point. I sold the plants I got! If ony six peope came and 3 of them were from the wet spot, wouldn't that be a little wierd? Don't worry, its all good.

Jason, I love your apples and potatoes! In fact I am eating the last apple today with my lunch. I should have grabbed more.


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

Just saw that you shipped my plants out Robert! I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas!! The funny thing is they will arrive here at the perfect time, I am about to do a water change in my new tank and build a plant shelf for some emersed growth. Hopefully it will be ready by the time the plants come in!

I don't think we will have to worry about a lack of people, there will at least be a handfull of us showing up quarterly. I am sure more people will join in as time progresses, but it is nice being able to converse with everyone without having a large crowd or society. I am still looking forward to the next swap, and I have a 50# bag of plaster of paris if anyone wants it! If you are *really* bored you can read how I ended up with it by clicking the 50Gal Ugly Tank in my sig. It will waste your time though...and you guys/gals might not let me come to the next swap[smilie=l:


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Well, thats what my goal was in starting this, to bring together all the people in this area, many of which I talk to regularly, and see what would happen! I didn't forget your plants! Don't get to excited now, they are just average plants, nothing that special!


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

It looks like I will be bringing some shrimp to the next swap. I bought 4 blueberry shrimp from the Wetspot, and one was berried! I keep them with 3 ugly brown cherries also, so some of them will be mixed. I only see 7 babies crawling around right now, but 3 more shrimp are berried, so my horde is growing....anyone want some ugly shrimp? Here is a pic of my favorite shrimp (which happens to be berried ATM):
















Unfortunately the eyes are not orange, just the flash from the camera:doubt:.

I decided I like Christmas moss, so I will be bringing back all of the flame moss I got from MedRed (can I have my soul back?). I have been propagating it emersed, and am about to make 2 new mesh squares, flame moss really does grow fast!! Here are a couple pics:

















See you guys next year,
~that guy~


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Shrimp? Did someone offer shrimp? The blue is beautiful, I can see why it's your favorite. I need to set up a dedicated shrimp tank though. Right now I have cherry shrimp in two tanks and almost never see them because they're always hiding from the fish. 

You're right about the flame moss, it does grow very quickly. It makes a rather neat groundcover for lower light areas. I may just have to use it for that whenever I get around to setting up my shrimp tank.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 3, 2008)

zer0zax
You will have no problem finding people to take the shrimp. 

So when is the next swap meet? I might actually have some plants to bring next time.


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

I won't have much plants to bring, but I am setting up a way to propagate some bolbitis emersed also. I really appreciate all of the plants everyone shared, I can't wait to give some back! I counted 12 baby shrimp today, and the blue berried shrimp popped, so no telling how many newborn shrimp are crawling around. I don't know how many shrimp I will bring to this plant swap, but by the next swap I should have a couple of shrimp armies! I think the flame moss will double in another month, so plenty for this swap (thanks again MedRed!)


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

We had plenty of plants to go around, thats for sure! We were talking about doing it again sometime in January


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

So should we start planning a january meet?


----------



## Michael_TD (Dec 6, 2008)

*Just introducing myself*

I moved to Salem in '96 I had a plant tank from '97-'98 to around 2000. I think its a 45ish gallon tank, four feet long. I did DIY CO2, (4)-40 watt GE Chroma 50 (sunshine) bulbs. I did ok with it. I could get most things to grow except the lawn type plants. In 2001 I moved to The Dalles and up until five weeks ago the tank had been in storage. A couple of weekends ago I was in Portland and visited the Wet Spot for the first time. It was my birthday and we (my wife and I) got a CO2 system, just what I had always wanted during the tanks previous life but couldn't afford on a student's budget, the tank was enough! So now I'm hoping I can figure things out again, on different water. I'm saddened by what I've forgotten, I let myself get pond snails already...  I'm amazed by the amount of information and number of groups on the net now. I remember The Krib and The Aquatic Plants Digest, not much happening there anymore.

Robert, I wish we had ran into each other during my time in Salem. Perhaps I wouldn't have let the tank go dormant for so long!

I'm quite by nature but just wanted to raise my hand as another person in Oregon interested in aquarium plants.

Hoping ya'll's plants are bubbly!

Michael


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Yeah, the krib has become very outdated and rarely does anybody talk about using it as a resource anymore. APD has been dead for a few years. I didn't move to Oregon until 2002. You are still close enough to come to our next meet!


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 3, 2008)

Michael-
Great to have you among us. I am still really new at planted tank. Just getting started with DIY co2 and saving up for pressurized. I hope you can make it to the next swap meet. It is great meeting some more people in the hobby here in the area. Not to mention all the different plants that were available.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 3, 2008)

For everyone else-
After the last meet, there was talk of starting a club. Robert did a great job spearheading last time. 

I move that Robert Hudson be nominate for president of the yet unnamed planted aquarium club. 
Do we have a second?

Not exactly correct protocol, but what do you guys think? Should we make the January meet the first meeting of a new club?


----------



## Michael_TD (Dec 6, 2008)

Robert - Sorry for my confusion, I had it in my mind you were in Salem earlier for some reason. Anyway, its cool there are other folks around into this as well as a local place to mail order some plants.

yikesjason - Thanks for the welcome.

It would be cool to make it to a meet if it worked out. As of now my tank is to lightly planted, I'm just getting stuff together while I fight the algae and hopefully gain some confidence from the plant growth I'm getting. My guess is to much light for to few plants, not sure though, but I'm to stubborn to turn off some lights or shorten the photo period, I enjoy being able to see it  I put together my CO2 diffuser this weekend as opposed to running it to the intake of a powerhead, I guess I'm doing things slow. My one place local to get plants is Petco, their selection is not that great and isn't replenished to often. I did get their two amazon swords that had runners and little baby swords on it in hopes I could make them bigger. But, things are starting to come together and I should be able to order some variety soon. Until I get some and figure out how to make it grow good, I wouldn't know what to do except offer some money for some food and/or carbonated beverages.

I just found you guys and wasn't there to hear any of the talk at the meet about a club. Though I do think it would be neat, I did just wander in so I'll keep input to a minimum for now.

Michael


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> I move that Robert Hudson be nominate for president of the yet unnamed planted aquarium club.
> Do we have a second?


LOL.. thanks Jason, I think, but first lets just see if we can get another meet going! I don't need to be president. I would be happy if people will just trade plants with me! I need flame moss!

Michael, you do not have to have plants to trade in order to come, or be an expert. Newbies are welcome. You can be our project, to get you up and going! We had a couple newbies last time and made sure they left with more plants than they knew what to do with!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Maybe our next meeting could be at somebodys house... someone who has several outstanding planted aquariums that have never been shown on the internet for everybody to see.... :grouphug:


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 3, 2008)

It would be great to see some local tanks. What ever we do, I am looking forward to it.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

What time in January would be good for everyone? The 31st wouldn't be a good day for me, but the 10th, 17th, or 24th would work well. How about everyone else? 

Are we aiming to hold the meeting in the Portland area again? I don't think there are many of us in Salem.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 3, 2008)

The 24th would work well for me. I will probably be busy the next weekend.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Any date in January works for me.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm pretty open.. lets stick to saturdays! Location... we could even do it at the same place as last time. Salem would be great! If I am president, we will have it in Salem every time! Anything on this side of portland would be nice! :tea:

January is my ten year anniversary. My WEB site went up in January of 1999. So I will bring a bunch of plants and goodies this time.


----------



## Michael_TD (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll keep a lookout for the date and be there if I can. I'm pretty open myself so have just been watching the thread  The only problem I foresee is my wife works on Saturdays, has to be there at 11:00, we have one car. But, if it started at 1:00 again it would be a non-issue


----------



## bacod253 (Feb 1, 2008)

I know a few people in the Eugene area who'd appreciate something a bit closer than Portland.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Yeah supposedly a couple Eugene people were going to come last time, but they never showed up! 

Maybe we will be thawed out by January!


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

The 10th is out for me now, the 24th is still OK. I have another meeting to schedule in January and a possible race to go to depending on the weather. If we could nail down a date that would help me schedule the other one and not overlap. I have a selection of rock to bring to this one.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

24th is fine by me, so if there is no objection, 24th it is


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

No objection here. Are we planning on early afternoon meeting?


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

The 24th sounds good. Any sooner and I might still be crazy from the holidays:retard:


----------



## Michael_TD (Dec 6, 2008)

24th is sounding good to me as well. I'll keep an eye out for the time and place.

Michael


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 3, 2008)

24th is good


----------



## Logan's Daddy (May 3, 2008)

24th is great.

Why don't we try a place a little less off the beaten path this time, I know Wilsonville was a suggestion last time. It's a little closer to Salem / Eugene and right on I-5 so it's really a straight shot for everybody.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Sounds like it's the 24th.

Wilsonville is fine with me, I'm probably the farthest out on the north end so someone else will have to find a place to meet.

I like the idea of bouncing the meeting around peoples houses so we can see the tanks, but the logistics would be a lot harder to make work with the vast area we are coming from. I doubt anyone would want to drive all the way up here to my place and Eugene is a 2.5 hour drive for me at 138 Miles. Someplace in the middle would probably work better for most. I'm an Hour from Wilsonville.


----------



## Michael_TD (Dec 6, 2008)

Wilsonville is fine by me as well. My issue will most likely be time. I won't be able to leave The Dalles until 11:00 and I'll have to be back by 7:00. That should fit into an afternoon meet though, if no one has any objections.

Michael


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Wilsonville sounds good to me too. Is there a good place that anyone knows of in Wilsonville? Early afternoon would be the best time for me.


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

24th @ Wilsonville is good for me, my mommy can drive me out that day[smilie=s:.


----------



## longbowaj (Nov 25, 2007)

I'd really like to start going to these types of things so considered me signed up and wanting to go next time. Not the 24th next time but the time after that.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

This snow has just been killing me! I've basically been stuck in my house for a week, when I did venture out, I slid off the road and possibly bent my axle! My car is in the shop now, and I have a rental today. I havn't seen this much snow since I was a kid! I wasn't able to get my presents mailed off to my family, someone sent me some plants I was not able to recieve... since I couldn't get to my office I couldn't ship any orders or answer email, phone messages, this just sucks! 

I'm gonna have to get internet service at home from now on...


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

I would definitely be interested in going as well. Since I am new to the state I haven't had the chance to explore outside of Portland much, it would be nice to visit a new area. This snow definitely kills a lot of exploration outside of walking.

I feel your pain with the car situation. My car is in the shop as well (firetruck hit it), I can't get my car back because either the shop is closed due to snow, or the parts they need can't get here. Rental car has lousy tires. I was so excited to make it out w/the rental today. The main roads are fine but those side streets are awful. Had to be pushed probably four times. I need to move out of my temporary apt in the NW, but there is no way to park on the side of the road so as to get my stuff. I am hoping for a big melt before Jan 1st.

This weather really makes looking for work/getting interviews difficult. I can't imagine having a business and not being able to run it right now. 

Anyhoo... Looking to forward to meeting other enthusiasts, just hope that whatever job I find by then will not keep me from the meeting.


----------



## Michael_TD (Dec 6, 2008)

I know which exit to take to get to Fry's in Wilsonville, that is Wilsonville right? Any possibilities in that area? I don't know the area that well just trying to get some ideas generated. I grow pretty excited, my wife will be trying to get off work to attend. I do most of the work on the tank, but she has worked quit a few years in nurseries/greenhouses so she does have an interest which goes deeper than just looking at it.

I got to replace my two shop lights which had (4)-40W fluorescent with (4)-T5 bulbs last night. Yea, more changes to throw things even more out of whack!

Michael


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I live in Salem and rarely ever travel that far so I don't know much about Wilsonville. Is there anyone near there who knows a good place to meet?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I don't really have much time to organize this, this time around, so maybe somebody else can look up pizza joints in wilsonville and find out which ones have a banquet room and call them to reserve it.


----------



## Michael_TD (Dec 6, 2008)

*Potential place to meet on the 24th*

Hi everyone,

I've taken some time... at work... to search the net a bit for possible meeting places. Apparently there used to be an Izzy's in Wilsonville that is shut down, they were my first thought as I remember larger back rooms at their restaurants in Salem. But, no go.

There is a place called Boone's Junction Pizza & Pub that sounds like it may work. I spoke with a lady on the phone that said they had a back room with 4 tables that could be closed off. I explained there may be around 15(?) people and asked how much and if we should reserve it for the 24th. She said they would not charge for it. It is also not really a banquet room, not something they normally "reserve", but she said on a Saturday at 1:00 it shouldn't be a problem getting us in there to ourselves.

Unless I hear any objections, or suggestions for a "dedicated banquet room" elsewhere I'll call them back tomorrow and tell them to expect us on the 24th of January at 1:00 PM.

They do not have a webpage but here is some (a little) info from OregonLive http://www.oregonlive.com/dining/index.ssf/et-venue/17271/boones-junction-pizza-pub

What do yall think?


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 3, 2008)

Boone's sounds like a good place, but there was one person who had his kids with him last time. I am not sure it that would be ok or not at Boone's.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

It sounds good to me. Thank you for taking the time to find someplace for us to meet.


----------



## Michael_TD (Dec 6, 2008)

*January Get Together*

Boone's is expecting some folks around 1:00 PM, on Saturday, January 24th.

*Info:*
Boone's Junction Pizza & Pub
29720 S.W. Boones Ferry Road
Wilsonville, OR 97070

Ph: 503-582-9507

*Mapquest Link:*
http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Wilsonville+&state=OR&address=29720+S.w.+Boones+Ferry+Road

Hope to see ya there.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I am going to bring the following

Eriocaulon australia type 2

Eriocaulon thailand

Cryptocoryne wendtii florida sunset, (the new cryp from FAN, sold for $200 each at the AGA convention)

Nesaea golden, (new Nesaea specie from FAN that has golden yellow leaves with red stems)

Rotala GREEN

Echinodorus bolivianus, easy to grow grass plant that is not commonly available

*I will trade for*

flame moss

fissidens

Echinodorus vesuvius

needle leaf java fern

UG

Bolbitis

Wendiluv, Java lace fern

I'm looking for bulk, the more the better. I'm not going to trade a 25 dollar erio for a smidgen of moss! I need bagfulls!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I should have plenty of bolbitis to trade, I'll have to see about flame moss and lace leaf java fern. I'm interested in that new crypt - it sounds interesting, but I need to see it in person!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Yeah, you have to see it in person to fully appreciate it! It is unique looking. I only have two plants, one is going up on aquabid, and I will trade the other one.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

That's a very cool looking plant. You're getting more in a month or two, aren't you? I'm not in a big rush but I think I'd like to get that at some point.

Is anyone going to bring one of the smaller groundcovers like HC or glosso? I'd really like a start of something as the HM I have is much too big and keeps trying to grow over the mid-ground plants.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm bringing some Marsilea minutia.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Marsilea minutia would be great. Is there anything specific that you're looking for?


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm not looking for anything in particular, slow growing plants mainly.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Robert has been Banned from APC. 

We will be continuing the discussion about this event over on plantedtank.net.

See ya on PT


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

Sorry guys, I won't be able to make it to this plant swap, but I will make it to the next one for sure! I should have a ton of shrimp and moss by then, and my bolbitis is starting to really take off.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 3, 2008)

Has anyone talked to Steve and Marci at the wet spot? I talked to Marci last month at the store before we had any details, and it sounded like they would want to come again.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

zer0zax said:


> Sorry guys, I won't be able to make it to this plant swap, but I will make it to the next one for sure! I should have a ton of shrimp and moss by then, and my bolbitis is starting to really take off.


That's too bad, you will be missed!

I spoke with Marci last week and it sounds like they will be in attendance.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 3, 2008)

With the meet being this Saturday, who is planning on being there?

I will be there. I just have a few basic plants like wisteria and riccia that I have growing well enough to bring some. But it is so common I am not sure if anyone will want any.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Sorry to hear you wont be coming zer0zax. I'll be there. So far I'm planning to bring large amounts of Ranunculus inundates, bolbitis, narrow leaf java fern, windelov java fern, and Limnophila aromatica. I also have some Blyxa japonica, Blyxa aubertii, a little Pogostemon erectum (formerly Rotala verticillaris), a red ludwigia that may be a cross with L repens but has much narrower leaves, 2 red melon swords (1 big, 1 baby), a very small red rubin sword that was being smothered by its neighbors and is recovering well now that it's getting light and whatever else I come up with in my 4 remaining tanks over the next few days. I should have some crypts and more stems.

Please come and take some plants! They need homes. 

Riccia? Hey, I've been wanting to try that. It's only common if you already have it.


----------



## Michael_TD (Dec 6, 2008)

My wife and both will be there so we can add two more. We're both looking forward to it.

If anyone has any "extra" MTS we actually wouldn't mind some. We already have pond snails to hate and if we're going to be ones to hate MTS's we might as well figure that out now. I'm assuming they'll do ok even if in a glass in a climate controlled home? If it's a bad idea let us know.

As far as plants we're just trying to grow anything we can to see what we can and how we like it. Our main supplier is the LFS which doesn't receive much variety very often. Our E. tenellus & microsword are both spreading well. We have four E. osiris that are growing very good. We also have a little Java Moss and a small piece of Java Fern that are doing well. Unidentified stem plant doing good, The one thing I'm surprised about is that what we bought as "Amazon Sword" still isn't doing a whole lot, not dieing just kinda growing slow and short. I would have thought these the things to take off but not yet. I'm interested in ground covers as we never could get those to grow last time we had the tank set up. If anyone has a little HC I'd really like to give that a try. I would be most interested in little bits of variety rather than a lot of one thing as we really still don't know what we want yet. We gotta figure that out.

CS Gardner - I would really like to try any kind of crypt!

yikesjason - I'd like some of your riccia, as I say we're just trying to figure out what we can grow and what we like. We've never tried that.

zer0zax - Sorry ya can't make it, hope to meet you sometime.

I'll stop by some office store and get some labels so people who don't know the names (like me) can keep up with whats what. I'm interested in learning some of the scientific names so that would be a big help for me. Are ziplocks bags ok? I could get some of those as well, or just cruise the various bag aisle at the grocery store and see what there is. It's been a while since I've bought baggies.

I'm just hoping the place we're meeting at is ok. I'll call them again on Friday and remind them that we'll be there.

Michael


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 3, 2008)

Michael,
I have some MTS I will bring for you.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Michael TD, I have at least 4 types of crypts I'm bringing. I hope you're not a stickler for exact identities since I'm not sure on some of them exactly what they are. I'll bring a list of what I've bought in the past.

I can add to my list of offerings (spelling is probably off, sorry) Myriophyllum mattogrossence, Potomageton nodosus, Rotala rotudifolia, Cardamine lyrata, Lobelia cardinalis 'small form', flame moss, and Hygrophila corymbosa 'angustifolia'.

Is anyone interested in floaters? I have Salvinia minima, Limnobium laevigatum (frogbit), and Phyllanthus fluitans (red root floater). I've actually been tossing a lot of it because it's been in my way, still have a lot though.


----------



## Michael_TD (Dec 6, 2008)

cs_gardner : na, not a stickler. I don't know enough to be a stickler 

yikesjason : Tanks for the snails!

I just called to confirm that they were expecting us at 1:00PM on the 24th, we should be set! Neato.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## shauno (Dec 12, 2008)

I missed this swap and look forward to the next one - hopefully soon???

Anyway, Just trimmed plants and have these (*very colorful*) for trade:

Rotala macrandra 5-6 stems, Rotala wallichii 12+ stems, and Ludwigia ovalis 6+ stems....

Trade anyone??? Looking for foreground stuff. I am located in downtown Lake Oswego


----------



## shauno (Dec 12, 2008)

Update:

ALL gone!!!


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow Shauno, you have 96 watts on a 16 gal tank. That is a lot of light. 

I am also looking forward to the next swap meet. It looks like I am getting a 75 gal tank and am going to need some more plants to fill it up with.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 3, 2008)

For those of you who don't check the OPE group page on the planted tank, we are talking about planning the next plant swap meet. Is Sat. the 14 too soon, or should we plan for a different weekend later in the month?

As far as a location, there is a Pizza Hut near the I-5 / I-205 interchange that has a good sized banquet room we can reserve. We just need some feedback so we know if we should reserve it.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 3, 2008)

Since we never really got much positive feedback on doing the meet on the 14th, it got pushed back to April 4th. The full info is below. Hope a lot of people can come. 

Date: Saturday, April 4th
Time: 1:00
Place: Pizza Hut
8335 SW Tonka St
Tualatin, OR 97062


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 3, 2008)

We are starting to talk about our next swap. We really want to get a good turn out, so check out the group site and chime in.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/gr...ml#gmessage448


----------



## shauno (Dec 12, 2008)

^^link does not work... 

I am looking forward to attending my 1st plant swap!


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 3, 2008)

This one should work.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/groups/oregon-plant-enthusiasts.html


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 3, 2008)

OK, Saturday, Oct. 3rd at 1:00. Old Chicago Pizza at Plaza 205. Spread the word. I told them 10 people, but really I don't have a very good idea about how many people are really coming. So please let me know if you are coming and if you plan to bring anyone.

10300 SE Washington St.
Portland, OR 97216


----------

